# Ford 3000 Diff Lock Pedal Assembly



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

Putting parts and pieces back on my tractor that are missing. At some point, the arm that rotates the diff lock was broken (see pic). Can’t imaging what kind of force could’ve done that. 
Anyhow, looking at parts schematics to get replacement parts and I can’t see where the shaft that the pedal assembly rides on could possibly attach. Any idea on what I’m missing?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

michaeleodom said:


> Putting parts and pieces back on my tractor that are missing. At some point, the arm that rotates the diff lock was broken (see pic). Can’t imaging what kind of force could’ve done that.
> Anyhow, looking at parts schematics to get replacement parts and I can’t see where the shaft that the pedal assembly rides on could possibly attach. Any idea on what I’m missing?
> 
> View attachment 75989
> ...


The pedal pivots around shaft #3 in this diagram:





(3000 - SERIES) - 3 CYL TRACTOR (1/65-12/74) (04B01) - DIFFERENTIAL LOCK LINKAGE - 2000, 4110 & 3000 EXCEPT 3055, 3550 New Holland Agriculture







spare.avspart.com





The lower link pivots around the same shaft #26A in this diagram:





(3000 - SERIES) - 3 CYL TRACTOR (1/65-12/74) (05D02) - HYDRAULIC LIFT LINKAGE & RELATED PARTS - 3100, 3310, 4140 New Holland Agriculture







spare.avspart.com





On your tractor, the correct shaft has been replaced by a shaft for the left side (or for tractors without the lock):
The pedal sits between the link and the nut, on the Ø19.2 mm part of the shaft.

Shaft for differential lock, right side:
Part number 81801639 or C5NNN563A









Shaft for left side (and right side without differential lock):
Part number 81801640 or NCA563C


----------



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

I was afraid of that. That means I’ld have to get into the differential housing to replace it I suppose since the nut is inside the unit.

Don’t need diff lock that bad!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It is a bit strange that if the pedal/linkage was damaged, instead of replacing it, someone decided to just cut it off, but went the extra mile to change the pedal/link shaft.

Perhaps the tractor does not have a differential lock and the axle housing was replaced by a housing from a tractor with a lock? The old pedal/link shaft was moved over to the new housing (or a new one was installed) and the pedal linkage was torched off, leaving the "clamp" so the shaft through the housing could be left in place, keeping the holes shut?


----------



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

Hacke said:


> It is a bit strange that if the pedal/linkage was damaged, instead of replacing it, someone decided to just cut it off, but went the extra mile to change the pedal/link shaft.
> 
> Perhaps the tractor does not have a differential lock and the axle housing was replaced by a housing from a tractor with a lock? The old pedal/link shaft was moved over to the new housing (or a new one was installed) and the pedal linkage was torched off, leaving the "clamp" so the shaft through the housing could be left in place, keeping the holes shut?


That's all that makes sense to me as well. I'm guessing the pedal was damaged when someone went in to do some work inside the axle housing so they just cut the thing off and replaced the link shaft with something they had laying around and abandoned the diff lock option. I'm not planning on taking the tractor into areas where I could get stuck, etc....so it's more of a want than a need to re-install the diff lock option. If I ever need to get into the axle housing I'll put it back to original then.

Thanks for the info Hacke.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

My first 3000 was a 1965 plain jane gasser with straight up 4 speed. It had the lever on the trumpet but none of the other linkage, pedal or the pin for the 3 pt lift arm.
My impression of it was it had been that way since it left the factory.
I bought all the missing parts at a bone yard and installed them. Yes, I had to pull the trumpet to install that pin but that was not a big deal. Had it done in half a Saturday.
Have had a bunch of 3000/4000 tractors since then and they all had diff lock. I think it is a great option.
One that is definately worth half a Saturday to install.


----------

